# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM-731/735

## UZ1CA

,        ,       .
 1
         (\)    .    ,     .         ?

----------


## UZ1CA

.  .       .       ,   ,   150-200 .   ?

----------

RV3RF

----------


## UZ1CA

*Gene RZ3CC*,
!   . ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> IC-735 -  ,    !         ,           . 
>            ,           .


* 735-   .  !   RX.  -399 !
*        MOLYLAT " ",          .  ()         .       ,   .     -   ,  ,   .



> "".   ""


     ,      735-?       (  5 , 3 .  ,  2 .  S-),  ,  9,  .   735-  ,  ,     . ׸    ,    .
   735-     13,8 20 ( - ),     AH-2  .      "" (  )        1  30.   ,  15-20,   1,7-1,8  .  -  ,      - ,   .  IC-735     .    ,      .    -  30- ,   .    . :Super:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,           .


-   -  30-,      735-.   ,       ,     ,  740    .       - ,  ,   ,  ,     ,      . ,     .   -   ,    . , ,  ,    ,   CW- 500,      250.   ( ) ,       -.         ,  CW-.  ,   2,5-3,5.      ,  1  30. ,   .      ,    (  -  ,    ).   10  -  . 



> ""     .   2 .   .    ""     .


,      ,      ,  ,   ,  EKD-300.    ,  QSO  .     ,    -   .



> ,  ,


      - ,  . .



> 2 .   .


    ,       ( )?

----------


## LY1SD

> .


*Gene RZ3CC*,      ?      ,  735-.   .      -   -,     ? ,     .

----------


## RD6LW

> ( )?


   .     .



> -    ""


  ,     .    ,   ,"",  ,      ,  .  . :Sad:

----------


## UZ1CA

*Gene RZ3CC*,
    ,     ,      .    .     .

   ,    20         , .      ,     .     , .

----------


## UZ1CA

,     ,   4-,        20- . ,    ,   . :Razz:

----------


## RV9UP

http://www.murata.com/products/catalog/pdf/t13e.pdf

   TZ03T200E169B00 (4.2/ 20 pF)     .   .       .    (--).
    .   10    . 
     ,         .   -- .
  TZ03,      TZB4 .    .   IMHO.

73
UP

----------


## RV9UP

7  .      .    .    .   http://translate.google.ru/  .

       C138      30.0000 ,  ,      J13   PL.    100.45150 .
    .100  (100)       J13  PL.   70.55150 .

 /  BFO         ,     -.

   ,    .           .        "".

73
UP

----------


## RU2DX

icom-731.    .    .  ?

----------


## 4l1ma

*IC-731*.  / /   "  "     ,    main VFO      ,      .     ,     ,   . * CW   , .*   100%. *  "SQL"  "RF ROWER" - * ,        .      ,  .    : * SSB    * .    4L1FL         *1037*.   ** ** **,  MALAYSIA.    ,          , ..   SSB ""  .    / SINGAPORE/     , ..    SSB.   -    ?  ...

----------


## NET93RUS

ic731       ?

----------


## NET93RUS

735  PDF            ,      :Sad: 
     ?     ,   ?       ?     ?
      ?      :Embarassed:     !!!

----------


## NET93RUS

,     ,       1.8-30     ,       ?              300-400     .

----------


## NET93RUS

4l1ma    ic 731 ?       ?   ?         ?
       ,  735               ,     ...        ,

----------


## UN7CDN

> ,   ?


731-                ,      .       : ..   D33   D34    J21  J22    .     ,     . 



> ,     ,       1.8-30


          ,           .     ,      inverted V.  (   )     .          .     ?           ,     ""     .

----------

NET93RUS

----------


## UN7CDN

> ,     ,   ?...


  ,    ,       ,       ,       .          ,          . ,  "" ,   IC-725.            :Super: .  



> ()    ...    D33  D34...    .     -  ?     ?     ?    ,   .


             () .     .     ,      .

----------


## RV3RF

> IC-735 -  ,    !         ,           . 
>            ,           .


 -    ,        -
( 735),           // - ,
   -   .  :Razz: .

----------

NET93RUS

----------


## NET93RUS

13 33 ,             !!    ,       ,      +     
  ,

----------


## r0ahh

> 


     ,    ...  .       12- 82  :Shocked:

----------


## Milldi

http://www.rigpix.com/icom/ic735.htm

  / /  . 731    735.      /        .

----------


## ic271

> ܨ  28 ͨ....      ...


     ,   .       https://www.rigpix.com/accessories/icom_icex243.htm

----------

power  :Crazy:

----------



----------


## RA4LGM

IC 735         . ,    .  .      . TNX

----------

